# FreeBSD HP Stream 11 eMMC not found during install



## Arcadeon (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to FreeBSD and I am looking to install this to my laptop. I have had wonderful success with Linux on this computer after a long time of hard work but I am looking for something new.

In short my Netbook -An HP Stream 11-d010wm has a eMMC Hard Disk and FreeBSD cannot detect this. What is wrong?

I Have Searched high and low for answers but they are very few and have dead ends.
Since this is a odd computer I have realized I cannot move on without personally reaching out for help. Help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks.


----------



## Arcadeon (Nov 12, 2015)

I am back after a while and I am still wondering if this is possible. I think 3 months is a long time to wait for a reply. If anyone can help or even clue me in on why this happens that would be great. Now if this is not the place on the forums to ask this then someone may correct me. However this is a problem that is plaguing many people on the internet with similar PC's and they have not had any help what so ever.

Is it the Distro does not and will not support this?

Is it a hardware problem?

What is it?

I don't plan on giving up so easily. So please help.


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 12, 2015)

Which FreeBSD version are you using?

Can you post the output of `dmesg`?


----------

